# Lily or Lilly?



## Bix

I'm about 99% set on the name Lily / Lilly if we have a girl, I love the name and to top it off it was my Nanna's middle name. But, although I'm normally quite traditional with names and believe in having the full name with it shortened as a nickname (My son is Samuel, Sam for short), I'm not sure I like Lilian/Lillian - I prefer just the shortened version.

Trouble is, not sure whether to spell it Lily or Lilly. What's your thoughts ladies?

(Middle name will most likely be Rose)


----------



## Auntie

I like it spelt Lily. Lily Rose is very cute :thumbup:


----------



## winterleaves

I love the spelling Lilly, if our bump is a girl she'l probably be called Lilly-Rose xx


----------



## littlepea

Lilly.


----------



## xcmjstaax

I prefer Lilly, it just looks better to me :)

Beautiful choice!


----------



## estherbarns

I love the full spelling Lilly. It's a lovely name.


----------



## amygwen

Lily definitely! 
I've heard of Lillie as well, but Lily is by far my favorite & I'm not just saying that cus it's my nieces name :flower:


----------



## pixydust

definitely prefer Lily.


----------



## RedRose

My girl is a Lily and I'm a Rose so I love your choices :thumbup: he he.

I went for Lily over Lilly as I tend to think of Lilly as a shortened Lillian.

It's pretty both ways though.


----------



## stacie-leigh

I prefer Lilly. To me Lily doesn't look quite right, like it is missing something  My step daughter is called Lilia Rose which is pretty x


----------



## RubyRainbows

I voted for Lily (we have Lilliana, nn. Lily) on our list... I also love Lilia...!

Both spellings are common & look fine....... so just go with what looks nicer to you!


----------



## Tanikit

I prefer Lilly.


----------



## MommyWishes4

I think Lily is cute, but looks like it's missing something. I've always spelt it Lilly, though I'm partial to double L's. My name is Jill, my middle and last name also has double L's, as does my husband's name. So I'd probably go with two L's if I go with Lilly myself.


----------



## Florabelle

I much prefer Lily. I think the double L looks too crowded and mis-spelt.


----------



## Danielle90

i reckon lily


----------



## Bix

Thank you all so much for all your replies :) I'm still torn but I agree with those that say the single L spelling looks like there's something missing, but I think that is the traditional spelling. I have to say though that for all my traditional values I think I'm leaning towards Lilly. Oh this name choosing thing is so hard isn't it! lol (And don't even get me started on boys names!!! Argh, headache lol)


----------



## fairy_gem

I voted Lily.

x


----------



## Kent Mummy

Bix said:


> I'm about 99% set on the name Lily / Lilly if we have a girl, I love the name and to top it off it was my Nanna's middle name. But, although I'm normally quite traditional with names and believe in having the full name with it shortened as a nickname (My son is Samuel, Sam for short), I'm not sure I like Lilian/Lillian - I prefer just the shortened version.
> 
> Trouble is, not sure whether to spell it Lily or Lilly. What's your thoughts ladies?
> 
> (Middle name will most likely be Rose)



My 2 year old is called Lily (which I think is the more traditional way of spelling it).

Loz


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lilly


----------



## letia659

I like Lilly better :)


----------



## louandivy

I love Lily, I prefer that spelling it looks more balanced in a way?


----------



## bobsiesgal

i prefer Lilly


----------



## bbyno1

Lilly 100% x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

I like Lily... have u thought about
Lili
Lilli
Lillie
:)


----------



## rockabillymom

We are naming our girl Lillith but her nickname is going to be Lilly. I like the two l's.


----------



## Claireyh

One L.

As a teacher, it is a complete nightmare when parents spell their children's names different to the norm, the poor child spends their life correcting people.

Lily is the traditional spelling, it's how the flower is spelt and so that's what I'd go for.

:flower:


----------

